

Ask HN: Who will inherit your projects when you're dead? - kelu124

Hi - I had this in the back of my mind for some time, and wanted to get your point of view around this question. The fact is that, well, one day or another, we&#x27;re all going to kick the bucket. Our traditional &#x27;assets&#x27; will go to our loved ones, one way or another. But what about our digital legacy - projects, online businesses, accounts, code, storages ... ? How do you guys plan to answer this thorny question?
======
DanBC
I have backups of all my passwords. Some of these are paper based backups. I
keep these in secure places. I also have a list of instructions and URLs and
etc.

I try to keep an up to date audit of hardware and software and serial numbers
and etc etc, with whatever I know about getting control of those when I die.

This is mentioned in my will.

It would be nice if there was an industry wide standard for "What to do when
someone dies" \- this will vary by country but it'll be something like "When
you're granted probate and have the document send an official copy to this
address, with this other information, and we'll unlock the devices for you to
re-use or sell on; or we'll transfer the digital media to a new account[1]".

I'm thinking of scripting something so that if I die someone in my family can
run a simple program that will provide death announcements to all my various
online accounts. (This is obviously scary if it runs prematurely and announces
my death when I'm not, er, dead.)

All of this is in the context of a private individual. I have no idea what the
legal ramifications are if you're part of a business. But surely "What happens
if Bob is hit by a bus" is part of any company's disaster planning?[2]

[1] obviously they wont. When you die all those ebooks and mp3s and films are
gone, and it's a criminal offence to remove the DRM to be able to pass on that
content to your children.

[2] Just like "we make proper backups all the time AND we have tested those
backups" is. ho ho ho.

------
opendais
I'd like to do something like this, my problem is I generally don't know
anyone I trust _that_ much that is also technical enough to make use of it.

